
Mark Zuckerberg reflecting on Facebook's 2018 - frostmatthew
https://www.facebook.com/zuck/posts/10105865715850211
======
wonderofworld
delete this.

~~~
dang
Please don't do this here.

~~~
wonderofworld
I understand the community effect here. It's just the natural reaction. So
much negative, non-accounted behavior deliberately taken and yet the world
stage belongs to him. Wrong normal people do destroys their lives, whereas the
wrong that company does lead by his direction is celebrated.

~~~
dang
For a forum like HN not to regress to the internet mean is unnatural, so we
need users to control some of their natural reactions here. I know it isn't
easy!

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
wonderofworld
I appreciate it for sure. I can see how it impacts my Karma score. Note to
self. Be nice.

